# It's time



## slinky (Feb 1, 2013)

With lack of sleep and lots of time to think while at work and talking with anyone just about that will listen. I feel like I am the bad guy for wanting this, but I also feel it's my right to be happy and if I am loyal to someone I expect the same from them.

Now I have also come to the conclusion I cannot wait a year. The mess I am in financianly will be resolved in a few short weeks and I will be more than able to support myself. 

My question is how do I do this? How do I get this conversation started? It has been a really long road and everytime I have wanted to make the move I have backed down, and I know I can't this time.

I've researched what I can and I practice while driving between jobs. I'm trying to stay away from attacking comments and phrases and sticking with the "I feel..." bit. 

Any other advice?


----------

